# WinCC flex RT "missing user rights"



## Magni (29 Januar 2014)

Auf einem Windows7 Rechner soll eine Runtime von WinCC flexible 2008 SP3 laufen. Doch leider klappt die Kommunikation nicht. Im Log steht etwas von "missing user rights to write into the registry".
Ich vermute mal, dass die Runtime etwas in die Registry schreiben will, aber nicht die erforderlichen Rechte hat, da sie nicht mit Admin-Rechten ausgestattet ist. Es gibt auch keine Option sie damit zu starten.
Was kann ich machen? Und kann es überhaupt daran liegen?

Gruß Heiko

PS: Die Suche hat mir auch nichts gebracht.

EDIT: Starte ich die Runtime aus Wincc flex heraus klappt es mit der Kommunikation.


----------



## Magni (29 Januar 2014)

Ha... ich habe die Lösung wahrscheinlich selbst gefunden.

Ich musste der dazu gehörigen Verknüpfung den Besitzer ändern. Dazu habe ich bei Start->Siemens Automation->Runtime Systems->WinCC flexible Runtime->"Rechtsklick Eigenschaften" die Einstellung "Sicherheit"->Besitzer auf Administrator geändert. Zumindest funktioniert es auf meinem Testrechner... werde es jetzt vor Ort auf dem PC probieren.


----------



## ChristophD (29 Januar 2014)

ansonsten schauen das PG/PC Schnittstelle richtig eingestellt ist, das führt auch zu der Meldung, weil RT versucht den projektierten Zugang einzutragen


----------



## Magni (29 Januar 2014)

Wenn ich aber nur die Runtime auf dem Rechner installiere, habe ich keine Option PG/PC Schnittstelle... oder?

EDIT: auf meinem RuntimePC kommt die Meldung auch weiterhin...


----------



## Magni (29 Januar 2014)

Na toll..... Manchmal bin ich einfach blind.... natürlich gibt es in der Systemsteuerung PG/PC Schnittstelle... jetzt funzt es auch....


----------



## 0815prog (19 Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte diese Meldung  "_missing user rights to write into the registry"
_
heute auch bei einer WinCC flexible RunTime mit SP2 und Update 13 auf einem Windows XP-Rechner. 

Abhilfe war hier im Projekt die temporären Dateien löschen, alles neu generieren und natürlich das Projekt nochmals übertragen.

Gruß

____________________________________________________


----------

